# Tranceptor con un solo integrado NE612



## alfa34 (Oct 24, 2012)

Saludos compas tengo una interrogante si se puede hacer un transceptor de fonia con un solo chip el NE612 por ahorita solo consto de un transceptor de cw siempre con un Ne612 no se si se pueda alguna opinion se los agradecere


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2012)

Fijate por aqui , el viejo truco de* Google , imágenes , diagrama *

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...ba3490c892afd0&bpcl=35466521&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## alfa34 (Oct 24, 2012)

pues compa no he encontrado lo que necesito voy a hacer mas espesifico realizare un esquematico para que me den la sugerencia


----------



## alfa34 (Oct 26, 2012)

Saludos compas aqui tengo el diagrama en bloques del transmisor como pienso yo no se si esta buena mi idea de realizarlo con un solo integrado las conmutaciones no las coloque pero pienso conmutar las partes de voltage de lo que seria el ampli final de RF, el ampli de salida de audio con su pre y filtro y por ultimo la parte de entrada de audio se los dejo para una que me indiquen si voy bien


----------



## lsedr (Oct 26, 2012)

Hazte un Transceptor SDR, que no sale tan caro y con piezas comunes...

saludos c


----------



## alfa34 (Oct 29, 2012)

Un SDR  pero me sirve el NE612 es que yo queria ver si se podia con un solo integrado para llevarlo cuando voy a acampar a las montañas y ser lo mas minimalista posible al igual que esos tranceptores pixie de cw que se pueden montar en una lata de sardinas pero no se que pienzan un saludo


----------



## crimson (Oct 29, 2012)

El tema es la frecuencia de trabajo, alfa, la más popular es 40M, porque se pueden usar VXo's, si lo querés para CW o incluso para DSB (es como la Banda Lateral, pero salen la inferior y la superior al mismo tiempo. Voy a investigar un poco a ver si arrimo alguna idea. Yo no suelo usarlos porque me parecen ruidosos (tienen mucha ganancia en HF, son para frecuencias más elevadas), pero hay muchos kits que los traen.
Saludos C


----------



## alfa34 (Oct 29, 2012)

si compa para 40M lo quiero y si para banda lateral porque para cw tengo un pixie en estos momentos estoy buscando enj esta pag: http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas.htm tambien acabo de adquirir tambien un integrado modulador el MC1496 pero no he encontrado todavia un circuito para hacerlo un saludo


----------



## lsedr (Oct 30, 2012)

alfa34 dijo:


> si compa para 40M lo quiero y si para banda lateral porque para cw tengo un pixie en estos momentos estoy buscando enj esta pag: http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas.htm tambien acabo de adquirir tambien un integrado modulador el MC1496 pero no he encontrado todavia un circuito para hacerlo un saludo




creo que he visto varios proyectos con el NE602, pero está interezante hacerlo bajo el concepto minimalista. me gusta la idea de SSB en 40 metros. que bien seria usar ese integrado y trabajar con un transceptor aunque sea de 100mW de potencia... pero creo que sería mejor hacerlo para la banda de 10 metros por razones de antena, ya que lógicamente si queremos hacer algo super pequeño, las bajas frecuencias no son el mejor aliado.

saludos


----------



## alfa34 (Nov 2, 2012)

Para 10 metros  suena bien la idea solo hay de calcular la bobina del oscilador, filtro de antena y la parte final de rf y todavia estoy en busqueda de algun circuito con solo un integrado NE612 Un saludo


----------



## alfa34 (Nov 10, 2012)

Saludos compas por aqui he encontrado un circuito tranceptor monochip con un NE612 para DSB en 80 Metros yo modifique un poco en circuito pero no se si servira los posteo y me dicen hasta la proxima


----------



## medinacruzz (Feb 9, 2013)

alfa34 dijo:


> Saludos compas por aqui he encontrado un circuito tranceptor monochip con un NE612 para DSB en 80 Metros yo modifique un poco en circuito pero no se si servira los posteo y me dicen hasta la proxima



hola alfa 34 ese sircuito se be bastante bien agamoslo se be bien solo que de poca potencia pero eso es lo de menos, solo le ponemos un 2n2219 y un 2sc2078 de 5 watts y listo yo tengo por ay unos ampli que use en un tiempo atras esos ban de 3mhz a 70mhz cambiando algunos cosillas. te arrojan 50watts, con solo 50 mw en su entrada. aber comentemos todas las mejoras que ayamos echo no dejemos de comentar.. att medinacruzz de honduras... 73s para todos, asta pronto


----------



## lsedr (Feb 10, 2013)

muy buen circuito para experimentar... suban fotos mientras esten avanzando

saludos c


----------



## alfa34 (Feb 10, 2013)

Saludos compas si se ve bien el trx solo que tengo un par de dudas con la elaboracion del trafo de antena del receptor y cambiara el microfono de carbon por un parlante en miniatura y lo conmutara para que sirviera de transmision y recepcion y lo dejara con el bd139 yo creo que sale 1w con ese transistor tambien tengo duda con el/la bobina/choque que va al colector del bd139 si saben algo al respecto con el trafo y el/la bobina/choque porfa me comentan 73s para todos.


----------



## fredd2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hola, la bobina del colector del bd podes hagarrar algun toroide de alguna lampara de bajo consumo y darle las vueltas que te entren, mas menos 20 con cable de telfono o de los utp, es un choke no mas, que tenga mas inductancia de la necesaria no afecta en nada, lo mismo para el otro que esta sobre el bc338, el trafo de antena ahi esta descripto como se hace, 6vueltas y sobre esas 6 las otras 40, sobre una formita de 30mm mas o menos deberia andar, si no la calculas para la frecuencia que vas a usar.
El microfono yo usaria un tipo electrect, facil de conseguir, barato y funciona bien.
Saludos


----------



## alfa34 (Feb 17, 2013)

Saludos compas yo creo que ese circuito funciona en la frecuencia de 80 metros segun recuerdo ya me quedo claro sobre los chokes de los transistores y el trafo voy a ver si calculo otro tipo para hacerlo que quepa todo el circuito en una lata de sardinas y hacerlo portatil a la hora de ir de campamento pero lo que no entiendo es que si el circuito al ser monochip e incorporar las dos etapas rt y tx no va a autooscilar el solo al mesclar las señales de antena y microfono es decir que si no se va a realimentar la señal transmisora e ingresar otra ves al receptor  eso si quisiera que me lo explicaran. 73s


----------



## lsedr (Feb 18, 2013)

alfa34 dijo:


> Saludos compas yo creo que ese circuito funciona en la frecuencia de 80 metros segun recuerdo ya me quedo claro sobre los chokes de los transistores y el trafo voy a ver si calculo otro tipo para hacerlo que quepa todo el circuito en una lata de sardinas y hacerlo portatil a la hora de ir de campamento pero lo que no entiendo es que si el circuito al ser monochip e incorporar las dos etapas rt y tx no va a autooscilar el solo al mesclar las señales de antena y microfono es decir que si no se va a realimentar la señal transmisora e ingresar otra ves al receptor  eso si quisiera que me lo explicaran. 73s



usa el efecto Faraday, debes aislar las etapas con planchitas de metal soldable que lo encuentras en los monitores de pc viejos, de TRC

econtré este esquema: en ESTA WEB
















Modificación AQUI
Mas info AQUI

Es Doble Banda Lateral
73's


----------



## alfa34 (Feb 20, 2013)

A ahora ya entendi como es el asunto y con respecto a la frecuencia esta bien hacerlo en 80 metros o es mejor en 20 metros es que por aqui la banda de 80 casi no hay nadie trabajan mas en 20 pero tendria que modificar el filtro de entrada de antena y cambiar el cristal 73s


----------



## lsedr (Feb 20, 2013)

alfa34 dijo:


> A ahora ya entendi como es el asunto y con respecto a la frecuencia esta bien hacerlo en 80 metros o es mejor en 20 metros es que por aqui la banda de 80 casi no hay nadie trabajan mas en 20 pero tendria que modificar el filtro de entrada de antena y cambiar el cristal 73s



este es para 10 metros ! (adjunto)... ademas pasate por aquí, hay muchos circuitos y proyectos !


----------



## fredd2 (Feb 21, 2013)

alfa34 dijo:


> A ahora ya entendi como es el asunto y con respecto a la frecuencia esta bien hacerlo en 80 metros o es mejor en 20 metros es que por aqui la banda de 80 casi no hay nadie trabajan mas en 20 pero tendria que modificar el filtro de entrada de antena y cambiar el cristal 73s



en 80 hay gente, el tema es escucharla con tanto ruido que hay en las ciudades (ruido electrico) en 20 hay mucho mas ahora el tema es que si queres transmitir y no tenes idicativo (LU,CX,EA etc) dudo que alguien te responda sobre todo en 20, ya que los que transmiten por ahi ya tienen categoria y son un poco tercos cuando alguien no es "colega" .
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Feb 21, 2013)

fredd2 dijo:


> en 80 hay gente, el tema es escucharla con tanto ruido que hay en las ciudades (ruido electrico) en 20 hay mucho mas ahora el tema es que si queres transmitir y no tenes idicativo (LU,CX,EA etc) dudo que alguien te responda sobre todo en 20, ya que los que transmiten por ahi ya tienen categoria y son un poco tercos cuando alguien no es "colega" .
> Saludos




exacto !

yo soy de Rep. Dominicana y aquí es igual, aunque este mes tendre mas facilidades porque subiré de categoría, ya que soy "Novicio" y subiré a "Técnico" y tendré mas facilidades para modular en todas las bandas.

saludos c
HI3NMF


----------



## alfa34 (Feb 24, 2013)

Un eso si es un problema y es verdad en bandas mas altas los radioaficionados se vuelven un poquin egoistas con respecto a los novatos y es mejor trabajar en 40 y 80 metros por aqui casi solo en 20 y algunos en 40 porque son pocos los radioaficionados que hay y la mayoria trabajan en los 11 metros pero esos no necesitan licencia y esa banda si es aburrida mas que todo tipo telefonia la agarran para preguntar como a estado la abuela y toda esas cosas entonces mejor lo voy a hacer para 80 solo que en esa banda la antena es el problema pero me las voy a arreglar los mejores 73s a todos


----------



## ugt (May 13, 2013)

alaguen lo armo el circuito? para que cuente como le fue, algún vídeo algún dato mas, como para incentivo
gracias......


----------



## alfa34 (May 18, 2013)

Saludos compa ugt por el momento yo estube probando uno pero me afecto el no tener una antena adecuada y no escuchaba nada cuando arregle ese problema voy a subir un video 73´s


----------



## ugt (May 19, 2013)

gracias por responder alfa34 seria interesante ver como quedo ese trx, yo he armado algo sobre el mesón de trabajo, tengo el vídeo lo edito y lo subo un abrazo y saludos a la concurrencia de este tema que es muy interesante .....


----------

